
Researchers accidentally turn carbon dioxide into ethanol - ekollar
https://www.engadget.com/2016/10/18/researchers-accidentally-turn-carbon-dioxide-into-ethanol/
======
DiabloD3
The best scientific discoveries in history have all been accidental.

